# Hello from Victoria BC



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Mostly to get my post count up in a non-annoying way, I'd like to introduce myself. I am fabulously lucky to be 6 months into a year's sabbatical that we are spending aboard our Hunter 386 in the PNW. Currently we are mostly at dock in the inner Harbour at Victoria although we do try to get out now and again.

We did spend August and September in the Broughtons and plan to head back as soon as the weather warms up again. Unless be get distracted by The Broken Group...or Puget Sound... So many choices... It's hard to decide.

Anyway, greetings to one and all.

Bruce


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet.

There are quite a few members here from the PNW and Victoria area.

Have fun on the water.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck.

Jack


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello from Bellingham.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

jackdale said:


> Welcome fellow Canuck.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,

Hoping to make t to your seminar on Thursday, just for fun...

Bruce


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jackdale said:


> Welcome fellow Canuck.
> 
> Jack


What he said..


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Web Cam | Royal BC Museum After all this time I find myself checking up on things. Welcome to Victoria ,Bruce. I'll watch for you.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Capt Len said:


> Web Cam | Royal BC Museum After all this time I find myself checking up on things. Welcome to Victoria ,Bruce. I'll watch for you.


 Nope, can't quite see our boat. We are over in Wharf Street... Cool webcam though.


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

Mac, I was in the Broughtons last year too! We are going to keep going this year, what time of the summer do you think you will be up there? We came back just before the big storm, and saw humpties breach in the Georgian Strait! Awesome!


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

newt said:


> Mac, I was in the Broughtons last year too! We are going to keep going this year, what time of the summer do you think you will be up there? We came back just before the big storm, and saw humpties breach in the Georgian Strait! Awesome!


The big storm... that was when I learned the truth of the truism that the most dangerous thing in cruising is a schedule. We had to make a run from Sullivan to Port McNeill to pick up my son from the airport. Thats when I found out what a gust really is...

We are back to real life July 1 so hopefully we will head north in May/early June...


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

MacBlaze said:


> The big storm... that was when I learned the truth of the truism that the most dangerous thing in cruising is a schedule. We had to make a run from Sullivan to Port McNeill to pick up my son from the airport. Thats when I found out what a gust really is...
> 
> We are back to real life July 1 so hopefully we will head north in May/early June...


Well at least your still here! I crossed the Straits of Juan de Fuca 12 hours before it hit, and holed up in Port Angeles for the blow. It hit 80 knts at Destruction Island, I didn't step into the pacific puddle for 5 days!
I know I'm a whimp:boat :


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome to Victoria. 

Currently at Canoe Cove in spring switch to Patricia Bay.

Should be going North in June.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

sailordanny said:


> Welcome to Victoria.
> 
> Currently at Canoe Cove in spring switch to Patricia Bay.
> 
> Should be going North in June.


They have a marina in Patricia Bay? Or are you just hanging on the hook? We usually just blow by on the way to Butchart...


----------



## wrwakefield (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Bruce,

Welcome to the forum. I hope living aboard is everything you wanted and expected this winter...

If you adventures take you farther north, please don't hesitate to look us up...

Cheers!

Bill


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

Also trying to get to 15! lol Welcome!


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

MacBlaze said:


> They have a marina in Patricia Bay? Or are you just hanging on the hook? We usually just blow by on the way to Butchart...


Hi Sail from a mooring buoy in Patricia Bay, great afternoon breeze normally for day sails. 
Yes Patricia Bay has a marina but mainly Coast Guard, RCMP, Customs and other government or research agencies.


----------



## Argonauta (May 11, 2014)

Welcome from an Anacortes sailor. Victoria has always been one of our favorite destinations. So many places to sail around here. The San Juan Islands are just around the corner from you of course. Anacortes is a nice town to visit, but up north to the Broughtons has been our favorite so far, and, going around Vancouver Island. Have fun!


----------

